# Get a load of these!!!



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Drool, drool, $$$$ on Etsy

http://www.etsy.com/shop/EarthWoolFire?ref=listing-shop-header-item-count


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> Drool, drool, $$$$ on Etsy
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/EarthWoolFire?ref=listing-shop-header-item-count


http://www.etsy.com/shop/EarthWoolFire?ref=listing-shop-header-item-court


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Beautiful! More like works of art than tools. I would never be able to put them on the floor to hold my yarn after paying that much for them.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

how I would treasure the elephant pot.


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow some of those are amazing but holy crap are they expensive!!! I rather spend the $$ on yarn, lol


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

LizMarch said:


> Wow some of those are amazing but holy crap are they expensive!!! I rather spend the $$ on yarn, lol


We need to learn pottery.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Whoa!!!! I would love the owl one. But not enough to pay for it.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Whew! I'll stick with my early '40's upside down ceiling light shades. they are glass, heavy and pretty and best of all MINE!


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

seamer45 said:


> Whew! I'll stick with my early '40's upside down ceiling light shades. they are glass, heavy and pretty and best of all MINE!


Great idea!


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> We need to learn pottery.


Agreed - I already have enough 'tin can' collections for things I want! I have always wanted a pottery wheelbut oh wait, that would be something else I need to save up for, lol


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, those are beautiful!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful,but too expensive. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Very creative!


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

seamer45 said:


> Whew! I'll stick with my early '40's upside down ceiling light shades. they are glass, heavy and pretty and best of all MINE!


A genius is amongst us.  I now have a new item to find while at garage sales!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> We need to learn pottery.


That's an idea. Spend time - _LOTS_ of time - learning to produce such beautiful pieces or spend that time knitting and using less beautiful/costly/fragile containers to restrain errant balls of yarn? Hmm ... I'll stick with my Ziplocs and plastic containers.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

The 2 I really like are WAY outta my price range  
I guess I'll stick with whatever is handy here.


----------



## terresap1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!
Lamp shades, hmmmm, now I have a reason to go to the Habitat Restore near me. Might just find something like that.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's an idea. Spend time - _LOTS_ of time - learning to produce such beautiful pieces or spend that time knitting and using less beautiful/costly/fragile containers to restrain errant balls of yarn? Hmm ... I'll stick with my Ziplocs and plastic containers.


Me too -- I have a really pretty yarn bowl. Somewhere!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> We need to learn pottery.


I tried that many years ago & was a dismal failure at it. Saw a lot of these yarn bowls on Pinterest and wished I had been good at ceramics as they are too expensive for my budget.

I knit fairly well; so I plan to knit a large wool bowl & felt it.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

:lol: I was so engrossed looking at the lovely designs, didn't see the price. :roll:


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

How wonderfully imaginative the artist. A work of art I would love to own.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Wouldn't you just love to pull a beautiful yarn out of one of them?


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Especially like the dragon - might scare the cats away from my yarn


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I went to a potter shop and made mine it was fun! not as exotic as some of these but I like it.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

seamer45 said:


> Whew! I'll stick with my early '40's upside down ceiling light shades. they are glass, heavy and pretty and best of all MINE!


Now, that's a good idea!


----------



## jmanthe (Sep 23, 2012)

Me too, Jessica Jean,
I will stick to the non breakable containers to restrain my yarn.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> We need to learn pottery.


You said it!


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

Have looked at these and how rediclous can you get :shock: :shock: :shock: :?: :roll: :roll: :roll: :thumbdown:


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

WOW, those are really beautiful works of art, unfortunately a LOT to much for my pocketbook.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

way out of my price range, I use an oatmeal container that my husband punched hole in the lid for me. --


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh my, they are beautiful!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

These yarn bowls are so imaginative! Wonderful!

Hazel


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Much more beautiful than my big round oat meal box...but my oat meal box was free and holds the yarn just fine!

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I love the elephant one


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I suppose that I should put those knitting bowls on a wish list....Can't afford them, so I can just wish and use something else.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting this--I just sent this artist an inquiry to see if he can create the dream yarn bowl I have been wanting. I will let everyone know if my dream comes true!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Oooh, what beautiful works of art. Wish I were talented and creative enough to make such lovely things. I hope they are successful with their business.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh I lit up when I followed your link, especially when I saw the Dragonfly bowl. My sister's birthday is coming up and I haven't got a clue what I will get her.
Her stained-glass business logo is a Dragonfly. It would be soooo appropriate.
Then I looked at the price! Yikes! It is beautiful though.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

You can get a simple one for only $70 ;-). Those are some interesting bowls but I'd be afraid my yarn would get stuck in some of the designs.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I want at least two of the bowls shown. The bowls are really well done by a talented artist. Something to be treasured. I may have to ask for one for my birthday.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

I should not have quit ceramics class!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

BEEYOOTIFUL They are wonderful designs, beautifully made and glazed. I love the dragons and the phoenix and the sheep bowl is the nicest I have seen. I still have my wheel and my kiln. What I don't have is the strength to prepare clay for throwing. Their prices are reasonable for hand built ceramics of original design.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Naturally the one I liked the most was $202, think I just spend that on yarn. Thanks for sharing it was fun looking at them all.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow! To both the bowls and the prices.


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

I made my yarn bowl in ceramics class. It was supose to be a large canister, but I cut off the rim on the top and made my own "notch" down the side, then put a larger round hole at the bottom of the "notch". It serves the purpose, and it didn't cost any where near what these cost.


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

That Griffin bowl is A-Mazing!! Someone is very talented.


----------



## knitpick1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Those prices are too rich for my blood.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice pottery, creative mind. Love the dragon in the cave.


----------



## a stitch or two (Oct 27, 2012)

I would love a yarn bowl, but would hate to break it at those prices  They are beautiful


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I want them all. They are all so beautiful and unique, how would one choose.


----------

